# Recommendation required - Warwickshire or West Midlands



## budgie13 (Dec 17, 2010)

No good deed goes unpunished and the other day in the night, after we'd posted for help for our neighbours and their fridge problems our 12V control panel tripped and wouldn't come back on. It was a night of very heavy rain and our allocated pitch was under a tree. 

A couple of days previously we'd had RAC Europe out as our cab battery was dead with a bad cell and we'd had a replacement battery installed. However, everything seemed to have been working since. When the panel tripped (when I got up at 1am to take antibiotics and turned a light on) we were left without any lights. That was the early hours of the 15th September and we limped around The Netherlands and Belgium for the rest of the week with no 12V. Our hookup works fine and so we could run the fridge and a small electric heater but no lighting or flush or ignition on the hob/oven/fridge.

The panel is a CBE C962-2. Very helpfully when I contacted them for support I was told to email and when I did email I got an auto response telling me that they are at the Caravan Salon in Düsseldorf and then the Salone del Camper in Parma and so their support service is suspended until tomorrow (24th). The display mostly flashes with a number 8, keeps reporting that the leisure battery is flat and shuts down and occasionally flashes EPr. It does a lot of resetting and then sometimes comes on and appears to be working fine until you switch something on other than a single LED bulb when it turns off again. 

Reading the forums suggests we've got an earth leak but the fact that it happened in heavy rain is suspicious. We did have wet clothing in the top of the wardrobe behind our outside light but apart from the wiring for the TV aerial and the light that comes on inside the wardrobe when you open the door, there's nothing else in there and the damp readings were almost non existant. It hasn't been wet since.

So in summary, our symptoms are a control panel that trips and resets when any load is put on it other than one LED light. It mainly flashes 8 but ocasionally EPr. Sometimes it looks fine and the readings on the batteries look normally (typically 13.5 on the cab battery and around 14.5 on the leisure) but suddenly the readings on the leisure battery start to plummet without anything being switched on and the panel switches off and won't come back on until it has another power source (solar or hookup). Turning anything else on other than a single LED light trips and resets the panel.

Can anybody recommend somebody near to Leamington Spa who can help resolve our problems? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Any use..

http://www.motorhomecaravanserve.co.uk/

http://www.central-leisure-services.co.uk/apps/location/


----------



## budgie13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply tonka. We've used CLS for habitation checks and they've been fine but we wondered whether we needed an electrical specialist for this?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You could try Broad Lane Leisure at Warwick Road Leek Wooton Kenilworth CV35 7RD 01926 858880

Broad Lane

Jacquie


----------



## budgie13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Jacquie. We've used Broad Lane in their previous incarnation and waited months for a spare part and eventually had to get the money back via our credit card. 

I know they are a different company now but still not keen. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

budgie13 said:


> Thanks Jacquie. We've used Broad Lane in their previous incarnation and waited months for a spare part and eventually had to get the money back via our credit card.
> 
> I know they are a different company now but still not keen. Thanks for the suggestion though.


Know what you mean they messed us about a bit as well but they are the nearest.

There is a guy in Warwick that we have used and he was quite good, Chelston sent him out to us.

A & M Services
Oaklands Farm
357 Birmingham Rd, Budbrooke, Warwick
07971 835327

Jacquie


----------



## hbspc (May 1, 2005)

did you disconnect leisure battery to check voltage, also take battery to local car factor and get them to do a drop test


----------

